
Ask HN: real-world examples of HTTP servers in Elixir? - TXV
I need to develop some small frontend for internal use at my company and I have absolute freedom over the tech stack.<p>I decided to take this opportunity to learn Elixir.<p>The requirements of this project are very simple. I&#x27;s a server which fetches some data from another HTTP API and uses it to render a bunch of HTML pages.<p>I&#x27;m following the Elixir tutorials on the official site. I would like at the same time to explore a real-world project that implements my requirements, to see what a complete working application would look like.<p>Do you know of any such open source repo?
Thank you!
======
elcritch
It’s not an existing site, but any of the ‘make a blog in 15 min’ tutorials
[1] will get you to working code examples quickly. The Elixir build utility
`mix` has great tools for creating new projects and the example project will
scale easily into what you want to try. Also, GenServer’s are a good way to
retrieve _and_ cache the data from the other http server, following the KV
supervisor tutorial would be a good starting point.

1: [https://medium.com/@kacpx123/phoenix-1-3-simple-blog-api-
and...](https://medium.com/@kacpx123/phoenix-1-3-simple-blog-api-and-postman-
tests-b7fadd3394ab) 2:
[https://github.com/learnphoenixtv/blog](https://github.com/learnphoenixtv/blog)
3: [https://medium.freecodecamp.org/simple-extensible-blog-
built...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/simple-extensible-blog-built-with-
elixir-and-phoenix-61d4dfafabb1)

------
jamil7
The only one I can think of is the changelog podcast site
[https://github.com/thechangelog/changelog.com](https://github.com/thechangelog/changelog.com)
I haven't read the source but I imagine it would cover your usecase.

